# Is this a grizzle?



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If so, what color would it be? Don't mind the ruffled feathers. He was a wild one and a bit hard to hold.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Renee,

Yes that bird has grizzle. In fact the roller guys would call that tortoise shell. Tort for short, which is a blue/black t-check, bronze (what type???) and grizzle. If you spread the wing open you will probably see a lot of bronze on the the primaries along with the grizzling.

Very nice bird.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

And homer guys will call it a dark grizzle or a dark check griszle. Genetics guys would call it a T-pattern check grizzle. But it IS a heterozyous grizzle bird. (and as noted above, roller guys might call it a Tort or tortoise shell. )


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*Is This A Grizzle :d:d*

Nope, Renee, grizzle's look like this.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No dear..........that's a GRIZZL*Y*


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

You sure about that????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> You sure about that????


Not really, but I know it's a bear and not a bird and it's brown or tan or gray or something..................


----------

